# Please guys, I need some help and input.



## Meg90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a youtube account, a pretty active one (over 110 subs) and Cleo is the star of my channel. So I get alot of stuff from people that have, or want Tegus.

I just recently had a user comment on one of my videos on what I could advise for him to do with his tegu.

Its 10 months old (he's had it since it was about a month old) and it has HARDLY grown at all. I told him all the basics, what temps to have, suggested new foods and feeding methods and told him that if all else fails, I would adopt it. But seriously, this thing is HATCHLING Size. Cleo could practically eat him (no exaggeration) 

But he's in TX, and I'm in WI. He emailed tonight and told me that he wants me to have the tegu, but he was an adoption fee for him that I cannot afford at this moment.

I want to help this tegu, but I don't have the cash at this moment to pay him what he wants.

I tried to explain to him why I don't want to pay the price, as in, the gu will need vet attention, it may die, and I am just going to rehab and adopt it back out. (I do not want another pet at this point. I am running out of space for long term residents.)

What I am asking is, if anyone would be interested in donating towards this tegu. I asked for pictures tonight, and will post them when I receive them. He's a sad little thing from what I have seen in the videos. Emaciated, tiny, and stunted.

Would anybody be interested in helping?

I told the kid I would pay to ship him, but thats basically all I can do. Any donations received would go towards the adoption price, or vet care, since I have the dietary, caging, and lighting needs all on hand. 

Please respond, and let me know. Thanks all!

*Oh god. This was him in AUGUST*
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QFJEGJFUso" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QFJEGJFUso</a><!-- m -->

*And this was him DECEMBER 7TH!* (mute the vid, there is crap music playing)
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/jbw32194#p/u/6/sx4AUusfthA" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/jbw32194#p/u/6/sx4AUusfthA</a><!-- m -->


Help me help him.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 6, 2010)

To be honest it looks like the tegu could just being trying to hibernate. Its a little bigger then a hatchling and without a scale object to messure against its hard to tell how big or small he/she is in the vid. If the tegu is tryin to hibernate it will refuse food. So why the wieght lose? Becuase the guy keeps waking it up that and there is not enough mulch in there for it to properly dig in. 

If the tegu is as weak as he makes it sound you dont want to ship it, epecially in the weather conditions these last few weeks. Best find someone near him who can re-hab it. Not to mention wanting an adoption fee for a sick animal... somthings not right.

just my two cents there.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Chelvis is right. I live in TX, too. Where in TX does that guy live ? how much did he ask for the Tegu ? what did he say about why he wants to sell the Tegu ?


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 6, 2010)

He said he wants someone who wants to spend the time to have it. This is the last email I got:

hi, i jus wanted to tell you that i have decided to get rid of my tegu and that if you want him id be happy to let you take him. i kinda feel bad about giving up on him but i just feel like hed be better with someone who will take time to help him.. i would love for you to take him but i cant just give him away... he has costed me a lot of money with all of the lighting and wasted food and cage and stuff so im just askin fer $75 if thats ok..if not im sure we can work something out.. and i need to know if you want his cage er not thad have to be extra haha please tell me if you are still interested in him i need to find him a better home and someone to take good care of this little "problem".. haha


Does someone on here want to adopt it?

I really don't need another project right now, but I want to help this animal.

Its an LLL baby, so I think it has parasites or something of that nature. I think a worming, a better cage, and a competent keeper and it could be turned around.

He's asking 75$ for the animal itself, which isn't steep, but as someone who wants to rescue it, its high for a fee.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 6, 2010)

chelvis said:


> To be honest it looks like the tegu could just being trying to hibernate. Its a little bigger then a hatchling and without a scale object to messure against its hard to tell how big or small he/she is in the vid. If the tegu is tryin to hibernate it will refuse food. So why the wieght lose? Becuase the guy keeps waking it up that and there is not enough mulch in there for it to properly dig in.
> 
> If the tegu is as weak as he makes it sound you dont want to ship it, epecially in the weather conditions these last few weeks. Best find someone near him who can re-hab it. Not to mention wanting an adoption fee for a sick animal... somthings not right.
> 
> just my two cents there.


 i agree with chelvis..augest video and december video....hibernation months for most tegus and tegus do not grow during hibernation. my opinon is the tegu is fine and just trying to hibernate. props for looking out meg..


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, I try to do as much as I can. Does someone on here want to adopt the little thing? I have to talk it out with the other half if I decide to have him shipped. I'm still waiting to hear back from the guy. If he waives most of the fee, would anyone be interested?


----------



## reptastic (Jan 6, 2010)

i would be willing to take him even for that fee but im not sure if i can house 3 tegus right at the moment. still trying to find an apartment that allows me to have pets so i dont have to rehome my dog. but i agree with everyone else the tegu may just have been trying to hibernate my tegu is only 18 " and very small and is 6 mo.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 6, 2010)

I got one email back from him, but it was unclear. Reptastic, do you have a facebook? I'd like to talk to you further, and I like the facebook chat.  My whole name on there is Meg Gavinski. I've got short hair.


----------



## Mr Critter (Jan 6, 2010)

Meg 90 ,I live not to far from WIS. boarder i will be willing to help this little guy out.do you have email & phone # for this guy .I will pay adoption & go pic him up personally.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 6, 2010)

No, I don't have him and he's nowhere near WI or I'd have him already. He's in TX.


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 6, 2010)

actually i've talked to the guy already and i have tried to tell him its just slowing down...i told him if he just waits a few months to see if it changes around if he doesnt then start looking for help...he's just lost and in need of a "mentor" so to speak =P someone needs to just reassure him his tegu is fine.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 6, 2010)

He's emailing me once he gets shipping in order. He no longer wants his animal. 

It happens. I have a species or two in my collection that I am not supppper interested in anymore, but I do not believe in reselling animals, so I keep all of mine regardless.

If he wants to rehome the animal, that's his choice. I never advised him too. I gave him care tips etc and as a last resort said I'd take it off of his hands. He chose the latter.


----------



## Mr Critter (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry i thought you said he was in WIS. MY BAD????


----------



## kaa (Jan 7, 2010)

If I had the 75, I would take him.


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 7, 2010)

i have 75 but i dont have the room for another tegu...i dont want another tegu even temporary.


----------



## kaa (Jan 7, 2010)

I have plenty of room, but I just got paid, And all of my money is now in bills or reptile food/supplies. I could prolly afford the shipping, but not the rest.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have decided to take him on, and put him up for adoption once he is healthy.

Reid, my boyfriend, agreed to it, basically because I explained that Cleo is going to be our only tegu, and I will never get the chance to raise a "baby" this small, or have another tegu in general. I have a 20L on standby, as well as a large bin (18 w 12 d 51 l) depending on how he does in the smaller size first. He'll be under a powersun (if things go as planned).

I plan on taking a sample in to my rep vet when he arrives, and if there are parasites found, taking the tegu in for a checkup.

I got confirmation yesterday from his owner that he wants me to have the tegu, but he told me he doesn't know how to ship. So last night I put together a step by step guide with pictures after consulting Jane (MMR-Jif) and I am still waiting to hear back from him.

At this point, it IS a go, but with my rescue work, I have had people get "cold feet" and decide to keep their animal so its not 100% yet. I am not going to jinx it by saying that it is. 

If he is indeed trying to hibernate after a week or so of being with me, I will put him under. But I'm hoping a smaller space, warmer temps and some fresh food will help change his mind. Imma pick up some hoppers and pith them to see if I can put some weight on him that way, and I have friends that have dubia roaches in several sizes.

I'm very excited about this, and checking email several times a day to hear back from his owner. I wanna call him Micro, but the bf is also thinking of names. And who knows? If this baby does well, and we get attached enough, he could be a permanent member.  Jane said sometimes two can fit in one enclosure.


----------



## simon021 (Feb 23, 2010)

Good Luck! You seem pretty excited about it. Keep us all informed!


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Way to go meg, I'm glad there are people like you in the world to help out animals in need!


----------

